# Gloves that you swear by



## eastcoastskiier (Feb 5, 2007)

I guess i have not so good circulation in my fingers becasue i ALWAYS have cold hands.. Last season i spent ALOT of money($100) on a  new pair of Gordini gloves.. called 'The Ultimate' glove, its has leather palm and fingers and is all down insulation, with a non removable 'lava liner'.. they worked great last season.. but this season i seem to keep getting cold fingers... any other options besides hand warmers??


----------



## SkiDog (Feb 5, 2007)

eastcoastskiier said:


> I guess i have not so circulation in my fingers becasue i ALWAYS have cold hands.. Last season i spent ALOT of money on a  new pair of Gordini gloves.. called 'The Ultimate' glove, its lass leather and has down insulation.. they worked great last season.. but this season i seem to keep getting cold fingers... any other options besides hand warmers??



MITTENS....plain and simple....fingers close to each other radiate heat to each other....simple....I use mittens on the extremely cold days. "warmer" days I use gloves...I swear by Marmot....

M


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2007)

Me 2  Mittens with heat packs in them on days below 15  above  15 leather Reush  with lite liner


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Feb 5, 2007)

Try Pearl Izumi's Lobster gloves. I loved em when I was cycling in the winter, and they work great for skiing too.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 5, 2007)

Scott t-32's. I am on my second pair.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 5, 2007)

I have the same issues (Reynoyd's Syndrome) I switched to a pair of Swany Leather mittens ($120) and liners with a heat pack inside....a whole lot better than my Marmot Gloves.....


----------



## the original trailboss (Feb 5, 2007)

*I am a cold hands expert and*

I recently purchased a pair of Swany leather/nubuck with (it's a mouthful) Insuloft-160 Swany dry lining and (non-removable) Hipora waterproof breathable insert.) . After three weekends and a couple of VERY cold days I am impressed. In the past I have had some success with Grandoe gloves with removable liners but the ones I had were not leather and required hand warmers on cold days, but these are WAY better. They were $59.95 at the Village Sport Shop in Lyndonville.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Feb 5, 2007)

i have been considering going the mitten route lately...i've always been a glove guy.. but maybe thats my problem... i always think that im gonna feel wierd with all my fingers together.. 

question for those that wear mittens....  Does it feel wierd to use a pole with a very pronounced grip?


----------



## SkiDog (Feb 5, 2007)

eastcoastskiier said:


> i have been considering going the mitten route lately...i've always been a glove guy.. but maybe thats my problem... i always think that im gonna feel wierd with all my fingers together..
> 
> question for those that wear mittens....  Does it feel wierd to use a pole with a very pronounced grip?




Nope only time its a pain is like putting the other hand on once the other is already mittened.....and stuff like zipping up zippers....thats a bit of a pain.....I have also always been a glove guy too...i use both depending on weather these days...circulation goes as you age. ....LOL

M


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 5, 2007)

glove liners made with Outlast have worked for me.


----------



## AHM (Feb 5, 2007)

*A few ideas..............*

1.  Check out Hestra RSL comps
2.  Allow fit in gloves that will allow a liner, ie thin patagonia liner or the silverish reflector types, but I think the patagucci works better.
3.  Consider a bit of spray on antipersperant.  This can work wonders on feet.
4.  This works the best:  ski yourself into the ground, you'll never be cold.  Ski non-stop on challenging terrain and you'll warm right up.  On cold days, stay off the groomers, you just don't work as much.

5.  Don't death grip your poles--just like an MTB handlebar.  Often people are gripping the pole much harder than they realize.


----------



## smootharc (Feb 5, 2007)

*Stop the presses....*

http://www.levelusa.net/prod.php?k=58916&p=LVL6040EL.OM

Bought these two Friday's ago at Mt. Ellen with windchill at -40.  My goretex NF gloves, liner, and innner liner left me STILL feeling dangerously cold at my finger tips, despite frequent pulling back inside of fingers to ball my hand into fist inside gloves. 

Went into shop at base, and the girl pulled these out saying "Haven't sold any, so I don't know if they work".....

4 runs later.....with toasty fingers....and hands that worked and held things like they were only wearing gloves.....well I went back in and told her "These things work great !".  

Fold up tiny in pocket or pack, and I've used them a few times since with same excellent effect.  

fwiw


----------



## Brettski (Feb 5, 2007)

Mittens, and I love my old Grandoe's....it's got a zip in or velcro inner lining...which come out for spring skiining

http://www.grandoe.com/html/grandoesportsshop.html


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2007)

My regular weather gloves are the Marmot Work Gloves,  if it get below 20 or so, I'll throw on the Marmot glove liners too.  Really cold weather,  I'll put on my marmot Randonee Gloves with the liners too. No cold fingers with that combo, ever!

Spring gloves are a varibale assortment that I've acquired over the years from my old faithful pair, a pair of carhart leather work gloves to a pair of Marker Spring Gloves I've had for a while.

I'm trying to find a pair of soft shell Gore-Tex gloves (would've come in handy a few weeks ago when it was 60+ degrees and raining )


----------



## skidbump (Feb 6, 2007)

Cabellas Gortex pinnacle gloves.I got them on sale for 29.99"now 49" 3 yrs ago and they worked everyday this yr only problem has been after lunch from sweating finger tips get cold untill i start skiing hard again.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=gloves&noImage=0


----------



## kbroderick (Feb 6, 2007)

My glove lineup this year has been:
a) really warm alpine skiing or skinning at any temp -- Smartwool Synergy glove (add a shell of some sort over it for descending if necessary)
b) warmish alpine skiing (i.e. 20+ deg F) -- Burton Windstopper fleece gloves
c) moderately cold alpine skiing, moderate dexterity required -- (roughly 5 deg F to 25 deg F) -- Black Diamond Patrol gloves
d) moderately cold alpine skiing, more dexterity required -- Burton gloves w/Smartwool Synergys as liners, pull the outer gloves off as required
e) really cold, low-intensity -- Burton Windstopper fleece gloves under OR insulated overmitts

(on race nights, I wear a pair of beat-up Rossi racing gloves, but those aren't nearly as warm as any of the above; they were pretty warm for the first couple of years I had them, though)

Now, I have very little dexterity in the overmitts, but my fingers aren't going to get cold unless I'm short on core layers or otherwise being stupid.  If I had to reduce my glove inventory to three pairs, I'd go with the Synergy's, the BD Patrol gloves, and the OR overmitts.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Feb 7, 2007)

alot of great replies.. i think im def going to grab a pair of liners now, and i have been convinced that mittens are whats missing out of my line-up, so maybe not this season due to poor budget management, but next season for sure


----------



## MarkC (Feb 7, 2007)

To me gloves are disposible.  I keep a few pairs of cheap waterproof gloves around.  If they get wet go inside and switch pairs.  I have had expensive gloves and really notice no difference but that is just me.


----------



## adamti91 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have some nice leather Burton spring gloves, witch in the cold weather are pretty bad. I have some Gore-Tex Drop gloves with liners but my fingers still get real cold. Bad circulation I guess...


----------



## bigbog (Feb 8, 2007)

*..have seen these...*



the original trailboss said:


> I recently purchased a pair of Swany leather/nubuck with (it's a mouthful) Insuloft-160 Swany dry lining and (non-removable) Hipora waterproof breathable insert.) . After three weekends and a couple of VERY cold days I am impressed. In the past I have had some success with Grandoe gloves with removable liners but the ones I had were not leather and required hand warmers on cold days, but these are WAY better. They were $59.95 at the Village Sport Shop in Lyndonville.


  I've seen these...and the guys wearin' them have been wearing big grins as well.
I love my 05/06 Marmot Ultimates...have a pair of this season's(is slightly different)..give them some time as well.  Don't appear to be as hardcore!..will see.   Hestras look nice!, think I might grab some & put them to the test up in Maine's NW woods where it's always pretty nippy(to put it mildly;-)


----------



## ccskier (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a pair of Level X-race with Kirax reflex stimulator, it is on the top side of the glove and stimulates the veins on the top of your hand increasing blood flow.  I swear it works, I went from mittens to gloves and my hands stay just as warm.


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2007)

Cloudveil Black Ice glove, Sierra Trading Post, $79.99 + shipping.  Money very well spent.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Feb 27, 2007)

just bought a pair of glove liners... going tomorrow night and then spending the weekend at Okemo... doesnt look like too much cold weather, but i'll see how they work for wicking:???:


----------



## roark (Feb 28, 2007)

Marc said:


> Cloudveil Black Ice glove, Sierra Trading Post, $79.99 + shipping. Money very well spent.


about time, those old gloves were beyond ragged.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 28, 2007)

For really really cold days.  Marmot Expeditions....without a doubt.


----------



## eastcoastskiier (Feb 28, 2007)

i was coming off the mountain a few days back, and i saw a pair of swany gloves.. i forget the exact name, but they were basically a 'DO Everything glove' leather fingers, reenforced palm, full waterproof shell, medium sized gauntlet, and they felt super comftorable..i remember them referred to SUX, they had a definition for what that tood for but i cant remember.  anyways... they felts great, and i may go back and pick them up/


----------

